# Off We Go



## PBzeer

Left Boot Key Harbor at 0800 heading east. Picked up a crab float on the rudder, but fortunately, wiggling the rudder freed it. Wind of course, is dead on the nose, but it's suppose to shift more easterly. We'll see about that.


----------



## Freesail99

Fair winds, John.


----------



## djodenda

Enjoy, and keep us posted!


----------



## Cruisingdad

Yep take care and fair winds,

- CD


----------



## camaraderie

Have fun Beez...we expect regular updates!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Happy Sails John. be sure to post coordinates so we can google you also!


----------



## buckeyesailor

Good Luck PBzeer! 

Somebody's gotta do it.....


----------



## Stillraining

yep...what everyone else said...

How often will you be in wi-Fi range..


----------



## sailortjk1

Ditto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PBzeer

I use Verizon Wireless to connect. Get it all along the Florida Coast, out to 5 miles or so. 4 hours, and I haven't even made 20 nm yet. I hate going to windward!


----------



## chucklesR

Fair winds, calm seas.
Hope to see you in June at the get together.


----------



## jrd22

Fair winds,

It could be worse, you could be at work reading about someone else out there sailing!

John


----------



## Giulietta

Hey John, have fun and sail fair...

Hope Eolos ushes you right and Aria sings for you...

Once you land at th enext spot...send me the ususal coordinates

Boa viagem companheiro!!! Arriba se for preciso...

Alex


----------



## sailingdog

Fairwinds PBz... keep the black side down and the big stick up.


----------



## sailhog

Fair winds, John. You are living the dream, cap'n...


----------



## TrueBlue

PBzeer said:


> Left Boot Key Harbor at 0800 heading east. Picked up a crab float on the rudder, but fortunately, wiggling the rudder freed it. Wind of course, is dead on the nose, but it's suppose to shift more easterly. *We'll* see about that.
> __________________
> John
> Ontario 32 - Aria
> 
> _Around you there lies treasure,
> Beyond the gilt and glitz.
> _


You're as free as the wind John, no ties to land and little to worry yourself over. Hope you find that treasure you've been searching for though . . . unless the use of "We" in the post title and above, refers to an entity other than Aria?

If so, is she pretty?


----------



## PBzeer

I wish TB. There was, but she bailed before I bought the boat. Just me and Aria, and she's a fine ol broad 

Good thing I got plenty of time though, 'cause I sure ain't making any.


----------



## ReverendMike

jrd22 said:


> Fair winds,
> 
> It could be worse, you could be at work reading about someone else out there sailing!


What he said. Be well.

Mike


----------



## kwaltersmi

Vaya con dios (and Neptune)!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailingdog said:


> Fairwinds PBz... keep the black side down and the big stick up.


hey, this is a family place, not a porn site (although Sailhog thinks it is)
yep hog, he's living the dream!


----------



## PBzeer

Dropped the hook (after 3 tries) at Rodrigeuz Key for the night. Hopefully the winds shift more to the east tomorrow.

_Currently at 25 03 36 N 80 27 06 W_


----------



## TSOJOURNER

and where to next? I say take a trip to Bimini, sweet lil spot. lots of good bars. the conch soup is to kill for! you could make it in a night


----------



## brak

Hey, belated wishes of good luck!!


----------



## Freesail99

What anchor are you using ?


----------



## PBzeer

Ended up using my Danforth. Couldn't get the CQR to set. You could stand on the bow and watch it digging up a furrow.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

John, how much chain do you have?


----------



## PBzeer

30' on the CQR, only 12 on the Danforth.


----------



## Freesail99

My danforth is 33 pounds.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I know it's a pain in the arse but from my experience i recommend no less than 50' of chain. dragging will come to an abrupt halt! although my bro recommends nothing but chain (the Navy way)


----------



## PBzeer

If I could afford it, I'd put 200' of chain on there.

_Currently at 25 03 36 N 80 27 06 W_


----------



## Stillraining

I vote for 15' to to a Ronca or Manson....wont be draggin then either...


----------



## jackytdunaway

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## xort

Hey, P**** Blaster, have a great trip!!!


----------



## blowinstink

Wandering aimlessly is serious stuff . . . don't let us down!


----------



## Freesail99

How many nm did you travel today ?


----------



## Stillraining

40 less 20 anchor drag...



Freesail99 said:


> How many nm did you travel today ?


----------



## sailingdog

My guess is about 20, just trying to set that CQR. 


Freesail99 said:


> How many nm did you travel today ?


----------



## max-on

John, have a good night, and I hope the winds shifts for you tomorrow.


----------



## sailingdog

Some anchors, like the fortresses, don't do well with a lot of chain... but I think a minimum is one boat length of chain for a given boat.


uspirate said:


> I know it's a pain in the arse but from my experience i recommend no less than 50' of chain. dragging will come to an abrupt halt! although my bro recommends nothing but chain (the Navy way)


----------



## wfahey

John

Just read your website. You're doing it right sir! 

Here's a toast in your honor! (Pyrat Rum on the rocks)


----------



## PBzeer

Well, this has been a fun night. Woke up around 0100, and next thing you know, the anchor alarm starts going off. After two tries to reset (I hate doing that in the dark), I said the heck with it, and started motoring out. Almost seems like the more I anchor, the worse I do at it. Go figure. At least I'll get to Miami early morning, instead of late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## artbyjody

PBzeer said:


> Well, this has been a fun night. Woke up around 0100, and next thing you know, the anchor alarm starts going off. After two tries to reset (I hate doing that in the dark), I said the heck with it, and started motoring out. Almost seems like the more I anchor, the worse I do at it. Go figure. At least I'll get to Miami early morning, instead of late afternoon/early evening.


Miami fake sleeps so you are ok... wish a safe journey!


----------



## sailortjk1

artbyjody said:


> Miami fake sleeps so you are ok...


Look who is talking.
Do you ever sleep?


----------



## sailortjk1

PBzeer said:


> Well, this has been a fun night. Woke up around 0100, and next thing you know, the anchor alarm starts going off. After two tries to reset (I hate doing that in the dark), I said the heck with it, and started motoring out. Almost seems like the more I anchor, the worse I do at it. Go figure. At least I'll get to Miami early morning, instead of late afternoon/early evening.


Be safe.
Check in when you arrive in Miami.


----------



## danielgoldberg

PBzeer said:


> If I could afford it, I'd put 200' of chain on there.


Make your way to New York and I'll give you an anchor rode. Serious. I've got about 200' of 5/16" HT. It didn't fit the windlass on a prior boat (long story). It's spliced to three strand; I don't remember how much, but plenty. Get your keel to New York, look me up, and it's yours.


----------



## PBzeer

That would be tempting Dan, but my windlass takes 1/4".

Well, got to Miami around 10, wind had shifted to the east, and then pretty much quit. Figured since I slept last night, might just as well keep going to either Lake Worth or Ft Pierce, depending on how good of time I make.


----------



## erps

Good morning John,

I got on google earth to follow along. Which boat is yours in Miami?


----------



## CharlieCobra

Fair winds John. So why do I have 300' of 3/8's chain aboard again?


----------



## jrd22

Erps- it's the blue and white one, I'm tracking him too. JD


----------



## PBzeer

You get realtime views?


----------



## erps

What? You mean google earth isn't real time? We're pullin' your leg John. Besides, the reflection off your bbq would probably wash out the detail of the rest of your boat.


----------



## PBzeer

Wrong boat Ray .... I don't have a BBQ on the rail, it's in a locker 

Didn't think it had realtime, but I just have the basic, so wasn't sure.


----------



## TrueBlue

You seem to be making good time since yesterday John - from Boot Key to North Miami is what . . . close to 100 NM?

What's your average SOG?


----------



## Freesail99

> Wrong boat Ray .... I don't have a BBQ on the rail, it's in a locker


Unlike CD, John prefers the word locker over BBQ.


----------



## PBzeer

I've gone approx. 108 nm in 23 hrs. I'm too lazy to do the math


----------



## TrueBlue

108 nm / 23 = 4.7 kts - if continuous sailing. 

You're most likely doing a mix of powering/sailing/motorsailing, and you dropped anchor last night didn't you?


----------



## PBzeer

Mostly motoring, had the main up yesterday and today, but to not much effect. Time is less anchoring time.


----------



## djodenda

You know, while I do enjoy following along on your trip, I can't imagine that I'd ever want to be blogging while I was cruising...


----------



## sailhog

John,
I don't want to sound like I'm telling you what to do, but I'd try to find a way to disable the anchor alarm. That way, when it would normally go off, you'll be able to sleep right through it. Again, not trying to be a know-it-all.


----------



## PBzeer

Gives me a break from watching all the powerboats go whizzing past me. Would much prefer to have someone to be sharing it with, but since I don't, I take distractions where I find them.


----------



## PBzeer

I knew something was wrong as soon as I woke up, that's probably why I woke up in the first place Hawg.


----------



## TrueBlue

We can always count on SH to be the voice of reason.


----------



## erps

You mean some people don't use the sound of crunching fiberglass as their anchor alarm?


----------



## sailhog

By the way, make sure that bilge alarm is turned off before you go to bed tonight. But remember that we all make mistakes. Last week in the middle of the night the smoke detector went off during a catastrophic electrical fire in our kitchen. The damn thing starts beeping so loudly it woke the whole family up! Guess who forgot to remove the smoke detectors from the house? You guessed it -- yours truly!


----------



## PBzeer

Well Hawg, guess ya better get your own house, so to speak, if there's any left of it (that blue tarp melts real pretty), before ya start handing out advice, eh?

After a year full time cruising, don't really need alarms. You just feel when somethings wrong. Kinda like with women .... they don't have to say a word for you to know you're in deep do-do!


----------



## chucklesR

I don't know, I think the words kind of help you figure out what kind of do-do you stepped into. Sort of like the eye roll - it's all a matter of degree.
Photo's if you get chance John, we're all living vicariously through you.


----------



## sailortjk1

If you carried one of those Spot tranmitters we would have you in real time tracking. Keep it up John, you are the best thing happening on Sailnet today.


----------



## PBzeer

And just to make things better, the wind finally came up enough at 1530 that I could turn off the motor! Had a good 45 minutes of 6.5-7 knots on the GPS, and now, hopefully all night, a nice steady 6 knots. Ears are still ringing though.

Chuckles, not much to photograph except the ugly over-developed Florida Coastline. And they complain about looking at boats!


----------



## Freesail99

On the up side the batteries should be well charged.


----------



## Stillraining

Just catching up John...You might be anchoring up by now...I agree with others...Thanks for sharing we are right in that cockpit with you..I to liked your web site...Whats for dinner?


----------



## PBzeer

Nope, no anchoring tonight. Going on through to Ft Pierce. Figure as long as the wind isn't on my nose, I better go as far as I can. Tongiht was gourmet Jiff. Filling, and easy.

Always good to know that if I run into something I need help with, it's right here.


----------



## Stillraining

Well in that case try adding Raspberry jam...big improvement...



PBzeer said:


> .
> 
> Always good to know that if I run into something I need help with, it's right here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

did you bring beer?


----------



## PBzeer

I can't afford to stop and party


----------



## TSOJOURNER

PBzeer said:


> I can't afford to stop and party


 well then you're not ready to retire yet. better get back to work. i'll need to spend $300 a month on beer alone


----------



## Stillraining

My kind of sailor Pirate... However I just went on the wagon today..I had to get on a scale at the doc's office...I just broke 200 for the first time in my life...   Im not telling my wife either...

Maybe we could all pitch in and set up Tabs for john at strategic spots along the way...



uspirate said:


> well then you're not ready to retire yet. better get back to work. i'll need to spend $300 a month on beer alone


----------



## PBzeer

I like your thinking there Still 

BJ, I was more than READY to retire, I just can't live the life I'd like to be accustom to you 

Heading into Ft Pierce at the moment. Long night, with two filter changes and about 6 hrs of very slow sailing between. Was making too good of time and would have hit Ft Pierce well before daylight. Though it's a good, well marked inlet, I'd still rather do them in the light.


----------



## chucklesR

John, 
Sweet journey. I've got neighbors on the same path. Tom and Kaye on Magic a CS 36 (white with red coving) . If you see 'em close enough give 'em a wave and say Chuck and Mary (and Bob) say hi. They've been hanging on a ball in Key West since November.
Meanwhile don't push, you've got no backup and lords knows we'll all be here whenever you arrive.


----------



## PBzeer

Ah, a nap, a shower, a/c, I feel like a new man. 212nm since Thursday, and now it's a day of rest. Hope it's warming up enough for you with boats in, to go out, and for the rest, at least nice enough to check off some of those to-do's.

Chuck, not pushing, just taking advantage of favorable conditions. I'll keep an eye out for your neighbors.


----------



## TrueBlue

Leaving for the marina right now to meet the buyer for the first time. Will pull off the shrink wrap and buy the gentleman some lunch.

That's my only to-do-on-_this_-boat list. The Nauticat now own's HIM, not me.

You've made great time John, enjoy your day of rest in paradise.


----------



## Stillraining

Was just thinking of ya.. shoot your making good time to windward...Shower and Air... are you plugged in or have a gen set?


----------



## PBzeer

Plugged in Still. Whenever I say shower, it means a shore-based, honest to goodness, as much hot water as you want, shower. No substitute for that. I can get clean on the boat, but it's just not the same.


----------



## PBzeer

*Decisions, Decisions*

First decision was to stay put another night while I watch the weather and do some alternate planning. With forecasts for the next offshore leg running 15-25 knot winds from the east, it's the 4 to as much as 9 foot seas, that make me hesitate. I can deal with them in the light, but 12 hours in the dark is not something I want to do.

Looks like St Augustine is a 4 day run on the inside. I think, that would be my better choice. I'd rather be moving forward, than sitting waiting, even though I dislike staying inside. Hopefully, by the time I reach St Augustine, I can go back offshore for the run to Hilton Head Island.

_Currently at 27 28 05 N 80 19 43 W_


----------



## camaraderie

I was thinking te weather looked a bit snotty for you last night Beez...good decision. If you're gonna meander inside...you might wanna head 15 miles north to vero and take a mooring. Great place and free buses to grocery stores and west marine, walmart etc. for any needs. Just take a right after you pass under the Vero bridge and follow the markers in. They don't call it Velcro Beach for nothing!


----------



## PBzeer

It wasn't really a matter of CAN I do it, I've done it before. The question was, do I WANT to do it. And I realized, no, I didn't really want to do it. I guess maybe I'll end up doing the Ditch, one section a season.


----------



## Stillraining

My crews kind of Itinerary....Free transportation to WalMart and West Marine...Heeee Heee..


----------



## PBzeer

Got the hook down at 1640 at the mouth of the Banana River. If I'd had another pair of hands, I could have sailed the whole way on a beam reach. Too much to handle though by myself (unless I had to). Made 45 nm in around 7 hours without pushing too hard. That sitting behind the wheel all day though is tiring.

_Currently at 28 08 29 N 80 36 38 W_


----------



## Giulietta

I see you John....


----------



## camaraderie

We were right there off the Dragon and telemar marina many times Beez. Driving all day does get tiring. Are you heading out of Canaveral?


----------



## soul searcher

Too bad you couldn't run down that high speed waitress at Dockside you would have been up all night for good reason
Be safe John.


----------



## PBzeer

cam - gonna stay inside till St Augustine. Hoping to make Rockhouse Creek today, but may have to stop at Mosquito Lagoon. Just depends on how good of time I make.

Matt - yep, she gives a whole new meaning to busy beaver


----------



## PBzeer

Made Rockhouse Creek, just before 1800. 62.7 nm in just under 11 hours. Could possibly make St Augustine tomorrow if I keep making this kind of time.

_Currently at 29 03 41 N 80 55 53 W_


----------



## wfahey

Traveling with you there John. I look forward to reading your posts each evening. Best of luck.


----------



## PBzeer

Made the run to St Augustine in 9 hours, including a stop for fuel. 65 statue miles or 60 nautical miles. Went back up the San Sebastian River to a recommended anchorage, but didn't see anywhere I'd want to drop the hook, so came back out and anchored on the north side of the Bridge of Lions.

I've done almost 200 statue miles in 3 days, and I was so tired last night, I asked myself, what's the rush? Decided to spend the weekend here, before going offshore to Hilton Head Island. It's still easy to get caught up in making time, that I forget, I have all the time in the world.


----------



## TrueBlue

PBzeer said:


> It's still easy to get caught up in making time, that I forget, I have all the time in the world.


I was wondering when you were going to lose the destination focused, powerboat mentality. 

If you don't stop to experience the places you pass, it's just scenery without associated memories. Who knows, you just might find what you REALLY need.


----------



## djodenda

OK.. this isn't probably enough information, but there is a row of touristy buildings just east of the bridge, I think. One restaurant advertises and makes a blackened cod sandwich. It was amazing!

It would be worth it, if you found it!


----------



## PBzeer

I think TB, that is one of the pitfalls (at least for me) in singlehanding. When I'm underway, things seem easier in a sense.
I was thinking quite a bit yesterday, how cruising really is for couples or families. Not just in the obvious ways, but in the sense of having different viewpoints and interests. So that, things you might not do yourself, you do with them, and often find something you would have missed otherwise.


----------



## chucklesR

BTW John, just got a email from my friends on Magic - they are/were still sitting in Marathon as of the 28th. Something about the wind not being right for them.


----------



## camaraderie

Hey Beez...suggestion...if you walk up the main street towards the college and take a left at the old hotel there is a Museum called the Lighter Museum which is just amazing. It was established by an Andrew Carnegie type who collected other peoples collections! A little bit of everything and an amazing place if you're interested in that type of thing. 
Rest up...I always found that about 3 days of driving on the ICW was all I could take without a break!


----------



## buckeyesailor

And while you're in the neighborhood, there's a little Greek resturant across from the park just on the west side of the bridge....they make a GREAT breakfast....


----------



## kbyte

I second that breakfast at the Greek restaurant- try the Greek omelet.

Also try the A1A Brew Pub. All their brews suck...except for the Summer wheat, which is world class.


----------



## tdw

Good read PB. Thanks. Stating the bleedin' obvious I know but I trust you are enjoing yourself. Quite frankly I am more than somewhat envious.


----------



## PBzeer

I do enjoy it. The thing I'm coming to realize though, as much as I've been pretty much of a loner most of my life, this is something better shared. It's everything I expected it to be, but I don't really think you can understand how much more it could be, when it's shared with someone, until you've spent time out there on your own.


----------



## djodenda

PBzeer said:


> I do enjoy it. The thing I'm coming to realize though, as much as I've been pretty much of a loner most of my life, this is something better shared. It's everything I expected it to be, but I don't really think you can understand how much more it could be, when it's shared with someone, until you've spent time out there on your own.


I'll send my father down.. He can get there in about 4 hours.


----------



## Stillraining

Dont worrie John ...Pretty soon there *will* be another...

You'll start talking to yourself...



PBzeer said:


> I do enjoy it. The thing I'm coming to realize though, as much as I've been pretty much of a loner most of my life, this is something better shared. It's everything I expected it to be, but I don't really think you can understand how much more it could be, when it's shared with someone, until you've spent time out there on your own.


----------



## artbyjody

Stillraining said:


> Dont worrie John ...Pretty soon there *will* be another...
> 
> You'll start talking to yourself...


Think me, myself and I... good conversations can come forthwith... Seriously though - do try and strike up casual conversations - you are not exactly alone in this. Alot of couple feel the same way experiencing it together... It is a lifestyle and upon which a common ground...

I personally am more of a loner myself.. but the efforts to just help out and talk to others, realizes not too much is different between anyone and oneself... Look short term and long term all things will be covered...seriously..


----------



## SimonV

Gee Jody it must be hard to type looking through the bottom of a bottle, Gin is better at 11.99 for a 1,7lt bottle.


----------



## PBzeer

I don't need to talk to myself, I talk to the boat. Like any woman, she likes compliments and encouragement, so I give her plenty of both 

Looks like the plan is to go to Cumberland Island Sunday, then up near Brunswick on Monday and meet up with ebs and his wife. Almost went with them this morning, but decided to stay a couple more days instead. Not sure how I'll go after that, as Hilton Head is just more than a day away offshore, unless I made very good time.


----------



## Freesail99

John, keep an eye to the west, massive weather system heading your way. It has caused damage as it moves to the east.


----------



## jrd22

John- just wanted to let you know that like many others I am enjoying following your trip through your posts. I've never done the ICW so it's fun to track your progress. My father has done the trip several times, both inside and out, but that was before the internet made it possible to communicate on a daily basis. Hope you continue to have a great trip.

John


----------



## Stillraining

Where ya at John?....Some of the NOAA maps wont load for me so Iv lost you at the moment


----------



## PBzeer

At St Augustine, just north of the Bridge of Lions on the west side.


----------



## Stillraining

Yup...Thats one of the ones that wont open...


----------



## NautiG

Hey John, I'm in the same anchorage as you. I'm the old catamaran on the northern point of the St Augustine anchorage. Come by and say hi, or I'll bang on your hull today. I've been having some power issues recently, so haven't been keeping up with sailnet or your progress. Equipment issues have been mostly resolved and I'm keeping an eye on the weather. Tomorrow looks like it might be favorable for a short jaunt up the coast. Weather looks pretty snotty today.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## NautiG

Just had the pleasure of watching PBzeer drag anchor across the St. Augustine channel north of the bridge during a brief squall. Sorry to call you out John. I hope you get the chance to tell on me on the trip north.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

Sad but true. I just can't seem to hold here. Spend all day swinging around without moving, then boom, off I go. Definitely heading out in the morning. If not sooner!!!!!


----------



## Stillraining

Bummer...

My boat still has a worthless CQR on its nose ( was there when we bought it and we have never used it... It sits along side a Dansforth we use as the Primary... I plan on Manson's replacing them when funds alow...We have had mixed results with the genuine Bruce on another boat so its crossed off the list also...I was going to go with One Manson and one Delta but heck with that idea after all I've learned here on Sailnet... 

Hang in there john...


----------



## xort

Stillraining said:


> Where ya at John?....Some of the NOAA maps wont load for me so Iv lost you at the moment


Explain that please? Are you able to track John? See him in real time?
Are there better views than google map?


----------



## ebs001

PB and anyone else, if you are going to take the ICW north from St Augustine beware that the magenta line goes on the wrong side of "ICW buoy red 60" where the ICW from the north meets the St. Augustine inlet. Many people mistake this buoy as a St. Augustine inlet buoy and run aground here. It's not a bad trip up to Brunswick, Ga. provided you get the currents on your side. We averaged 6+ knots when we normally do 5 knots. The water got a little skinny around Fernandina at low tide so take the corners on the wide side.


----------



## camaraderie

Raining/Xort...he is anchored in St. Augustine...just north of the draw bridge on the chart and before the first red marker. He has dragged to we know that he did not hook the buried cable...yet!


----------



## Stillraining

No...Just fixing him on the charts as he tells us where he's at

Here are the ones Im using...out dated probably but good enough for me..some wont open for me though...like his curent location..

NOAA Nautical Charts in .png Format

Thanks Cam



xort said:


> Explain that please? Are you able to track John? See him in real time?
> Are there better views than google map?


----------



## PBzeer

Got a good start this morning, leaving with 3 other boats who all turned into the ditch. Forecast called for SW 5-10 k, so of course, since I'm going North, the wind is out of the north. Should make Cumberland Island, unless things look good for overnighting to Hilton Head Island. Was really expecting to sail today though, so hopefully the winds shift off the nose.


----------



## camaraderie

Beez...if you DO go to Cumberland tonight...anchor off the park service docks and go ashore tomorrow...it is simply an AMAZING place. My favorite spot on the whole ICW.


----------



## NautiG

John, for a guy who is Wandering Aimlessly, you sure seem to be in a hurry to get there.

I guess I left the inlet after you. Had to get gas. I've got the sails up and am speeding up the coast at about one knot.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## Stillraining

I would add that I find this to be the norm with traveling by your self...Human nature to keep moving and accomplish your task kicks in and with out shared experiences as John alluded too ...There is not much reason to slow the pace..Any of my short stints of being single were my most restless times in my life...
I am guessing for me if I was attempting a circumnavigation...solo would be the fastest...shared with my beautiful bride would engauge me in enjoying off beaten areas more and at much more relaxed and slower pace...

It seems true as most every account I have read of solo sailors seem more driven to push themselves....even noticed by the same sailor against being a crew sailor

There are times when solitude is Bliss....but only a way of life for few...If I have learned one thing about myself in all my years ..its that Im not one of them...

Have a great Lords Day John...



NautiG said:


> John, for a guy who is Wandering Aimlessly, you sure seem to be in a hurry to get there.
> 
> I guess I left the inlet after you. Had to get gas. I've got the sails up and am speeding up the coast at about one knot.
> 
> Scott
> Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
> Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

I think Still hit it pretty much right. But, I prefer to get as early a start as possible, so as to allow for more leeway at the end of the day. Plus, I had to go through the bridge at 7:30 or wait until 8:30.

Just reefed down the main as there seems to be rain ahead, and rather do it now, than later. Even if it turns out to be unnecessary.

Looks like I'll go ahead in at Cumberland Island and take cam's advise. After that, it's either up to Brunswick, to visit with ebs and wife, or up to St Catherine's Inlet.


----------



## sailingdog

PBzeer said:


> Just reefed down the main as there seems to be rain ahead, and rather do it now, than later. Even if it turns out to be unnecessary.


Very wise...  fair winds John... check in when you can.


----------



## PBzeer

I was thinking about it, and I realized, if I'm daysailing, all I worry about is keeping the sails trimmed semi-properly. Speed means very little. I'm happy just to be out sailing. Passagemaking though, there seems to be more of a concern about SMG if I'm going to be anchoring somewhere for the night. While on an overnight run, it's not that much of a concern.


----------



## NautiG

John, I decided to turn back. I hadn't made it very far anyway. The radar, weather radio and horizon started to show that a lot of weather was coming.

Looks like most of it is passing to the south. But I decided that I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Have a nice cruise. Looks like I'll be motoring up the ditch a little until I see a good passage making window. I really want to get to Cumberland island though. I missed it on the way down.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

I'm in the inlet right now. Another 45 minutes should see me anchored. Nothing wrong with going back if you don't feel comfortable with the outlook. I'll be here at least till Tuesday morning, maybe Wednesday as well.


----------



## PBzeer

Well, that was something different. They were bringing a sub out as I was coming in. Fortunately, I didn't have to wait for it to pass, I just had to stay outside the channel. Got a visit from one of those machine gun toting CG boats as well, reminding me not to get any closer.

Time for some dinner, and a good nights sleep. Then tomorrow, I'll go explore.


----------



## sailhog

John,
That happens to me all the time -- like ten times a day.


----------



## Stillraining

Iv got Bible Study tonight...But later tonight or tomorrow Im going to search for some different online charts...Im getting frustrated with this NOAA site ...Its Cumberland chart wont open up for me either... 

I have expierenced a sub... one time about 20 years ago here in Puget sound...I didnt realize they were that big...Formitabal craft for sure...No gun boats back then and it passed us at about 200'...all we could see was the upper structure every thing else was submerged...

Thanks for keeping us updated John...This is fun..


----------



## sailortjk1

Nice! A sub!


----------



## PBzeer

Almost forgot, for you Google Earth fanatics.
_
Currently at 30 45 22 N 81 28 27 W
_


----------



## PBzeer

*A few pictures of the sub passing*

Here's the lead tug










Flanking manuver










Rear view (a Sailhog favorite)


----------



## TrueBlue

John,
That must have been exciting to watch up close, especially with heightened homeland security.

Subs are a common sight up here in Rhode Island as well, especially when Electric Boat was in full swing on Narragansett Bay - which has sub-building contracts from the US Navy. Most of the operations are over in Groton CT now though.

Of the nine subs stationed at Kings Bay is the USS Rhode Island, SSBN-740. Could you make out the number of that sub?


----------



## chucklesR

I got enough of submarines while stationed on USS Will Rogers out of New London/Holy Loch. They don't sail well and keep sinking.


----------



## PBzeer

No TB, didn't catch the number. They were quite positive, I was as close as they wanted me to be. With the huge wake from the lead tug, being out of channel, and trying to take pictures, I didn't have a chance to use the binoculars. It was certainly interesting. A lead tug, plus the two on the flank and 4 CG boats, along with a helicopter overhead, made for an impressive array of support.


----------



## TrueBlue

In contrast, check out the relaxed security in the photo I posted above, taken during the commissioning of the USS RI in 1994. There's only one small USCG boat allowing many spectator vessels to be upfront and very close.


----------



## bubb2

PB, Thanks for the pic's. Subs are cool!


----------



## camaraderie

Beez...when headed south to Cumberland one year, we were crossed by one heading out to the sea buoy at high speed on the surface, without the tugs. 
The wake that puppy put out was most impressive when it hit a few minutes later! They move a lot of water aside! Hope you're enjoying cumberland i.


----------



## PBzeer

Just hanging on the boat today. Fairly stiff wind out of the north, overcast, and just kinda dreary. Hoping tomorrow will be a bit nicer for going ashore. 

If he was moving at high speed, it's no wonder there weren't any tugs along. They probably couldn't have kept up!


----------



## merlin2375

Impressive pics of the sub, hoping for better weather for you for tomorrow


----------



## PBzeer

Well, that was fun. With the anchor well and truely set, riding through wind and tide all day, a trawler decides he has to anchor right next to me. Come tide change, I'm swinging on my scope, while he's on short scope, so guess what that means? Yes, boys and girls, he's within my swinging circle.

I watch as the distance becomes less and less, waiting to see if he's going to move, but ..... of course not. Just because I was there first, seemed no reason for him to inconvenience himself to maintain a proper distance. Oh, and did I mention, I was the only boat here when he came. It wasn't like he couldn't have put more space there in the first place.

Ok, enough ranting. Time to watch and make sure my new set is holding. Yeah, *I MOVED.*


----------



## sailingdog

Unfortunately, there are lot of idiots out there that don't understand proper anchoring etiquette.


----------



## sailortjk1

John, you sound a lot like me.
I would rather move than tell the pain in the ass that he is an idiot and that he should think about what he is doing before he drops his hook and maybe he should think about moving or else our boat are going to be touching each other real soon.
Much easier that way.


----------



## djodenda

When that happens to me, I also move. I would rather stay away from them on my terms, instead of theirs.

Gee... thinking about it, this sort of thing happens to me 10% to 20% of the time I anchor. Pretty frightening, really.

It's good to know that you are tucked in safe for the night. It's been fun traveling with you.


----------



## camaraderie

In my experience a lot of sailors don't know proper anchoring etiquette either. You are too nice Beez...I always provide "instruction" to the offender in a polite but firm voice! 

"You are anchoring within my swinging circle. If your boat hits mine in the middle of the night I will kill you. You can move now or die later. By the way, do you have any Grey Poupon?"


----------



## TrueBlue

Sounds like he's from Narragansett Bay, don't know how many times I've experienced the same scenario. Typically, it's a freaking floating bordello PB, with three decks above the waterline and 2 below. 

The gold-chained captain in his fly-bridge pulls alongside us in a full anchorage, about 30 ft away, motors forward 50 ft, drops the anchor with the windlass while a staggering blond bimbo cluelessly watches at the foredeck. He gives a burst in reverse until directly alongside us . . . waves and disappears below to mix some martinis. Before he disappears, I yell out with a "Do you think you're a bit too close there Cap?" His retort - "Nah - whaddaya talking 'bout? We're fine . . . hic!"

I usually end up weighing anchor and moving forward, or backwards, after prevailing winds against his barge push the boat into our keel-boat, held in place by opposing currents. The crew is usually too inebriated to attempt moving - far easier for me give the moron his space.


----------



## PBzeer

cam - I just look at as accumulating good karma. That my motions are somewhat exaggerated and noticeable in the process, is merely coincidental, and any sense of disgust or anger is solely unintentional.

What really frosts my a$$ though, is having to let go of a good set. Winds are 20 out of the N-NE, current runs south, and the tide change is about 8 feet. So now, instead of going to sleep knowing I'm well set, I'll be up and down, checking to make sure. This is not a pleasant anchorage in windy conditions.


----------



## buckeyesailor

Excellent Cam!.......

How else are these idiots supposed to learn proper anchoring?

I'm all about being a nice guy but, just like kids.....they have to be disciplined sometime..sooner the better.

(secret fantasy: slip on a wetsuit, slither over the side, and seperate them from their anchor!) then find another spot far away......


----------



## Stillraining

buckeyesailor said:


> Excellent Cam!.......
> 
> (secret fantasy: slip on a wetsuit, slither over the side, and seperate them from their anchor!) then find another spot far away......


Somehow looking at that square jaw avatar of yours ...I get the sense this is not so much a fantasy as you lead us to believe...


----------



## PBzeer

Of course, it helps when using cam's technique that he's 6'4" and hefty. I might pull it off if I had an Uzi in hand while saying it


----------



## buckeyesailor

I DO like to do night dives.....it's so much more peaceful then......


----------



## PBzeer

Forgot ..... again, for the benefit of you Google fanatics.

_Currently at 30 46 07 N 81 28 15 W_


----------



## camaraderie

Beez...you definitely accumulate more good karma than I. Miss Manners would approve I'm sure. On the other hand...I sleep well!! 
As to size being intimidating...that is probably true, but if you just happened to be sharpening your machete while delivering your message of peace and love, one might suppose the point would be sufficiently made! 
Sleep tight!


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

john,whats your plans for heading north??


----------



## PBzeer

Brunswick, GA is the next stop, then 2 days to Hilton Head Island, where I'll stay a few days and visit with da Hawg. Haven't planned much beyond that. A lot, of course, depends on weather. Should hit the Beaufort Inlet though no later than the end of the month, and probably sooner.

_Currently at 30 46 07 N 81 28 15 W_


----------



## PBzeer

Correct that, going to the mouth of the Brickhill River on a half-day run today, then on to Brunswick tomorrow for a night at a slip and a good long hot shower.

_Currently at 30 46 07 N 81 28 15 W _, but not for long


----------



## christyleigh

PBzeer said:


> Brunswick, GA is the next stop, then 2 days to Hilton Head Island, where I'll stay a few days and visit with da Hawg.


Hoping for a little critique of Brunswick as that is another place I'm looking at for the retirement future. I met the Hawg almost a year ago to the day while staying in H.H. (jet and car, not by boat) - Be prepared for a shock


----------



## PBzeer

Already met him last June. Don't know about living there, but one member keeps his boat there over the summer while going back to Canada.


----------



## PBzeer

Made the Brickhill River in a windy drizzly mess of a half day. Much more settled anchorage than Sea Camp at the southern end of Cumberland Island. Saw three wild horses foraging along the shore, and a slew of birds. Should be an easy run to Golden Isles tomorrow, when I'll get to meet ebs and wife.

Internet connection is definitely iffy here.

_Currently at 30 54 02 N 81 26 53 W_


----------



## sailingdog

Post photos...


----------



## PBzeer

Gotta find something worth photographing first. Unless of course, you get excited by marshland.


----------



## sailingdog

Marshland usually has good wildlife to photograph.  EBS and his wife qualify as wildlife.


----------



## camaraderie

Are man-eating flies and no-see-ums considered wild life?


----------



## sailortjk1

I liked the photo you posted of Cam's neighborhood.


----------



## PBzeer

Been too windy for bugs, and I did get a shot of 3 horses ... or was it 2? Getting ready to cross St Simons Sound right now.


----------



## Wayne25

John:

Just wanted to say that I really enjoy reading your updates. I'm still on the hard till the beginning of May. So keep them coming often!!


----------



## PBzeer

Got to Lanier Island by noon. Made a run to St Simons Island, then met ebs and his wife around 4. They quite graciously drove me to Walmart where I did a major restock. Very nice couple, and if I get back this way before they leave this fall, I'll definitely stop in and say hi.

Leaving late this morning, for what looks like a slow overnight sail up to HHI. Too far to make in a day, but not far enough to need a full overnight.I'm tired though of seeing only 6" under my keel! And it only gets worse, as far as I can tell.

Felt strange driving their courtesy car, as it's been 6 months since last I drove. Fortunately, it's not something you forget how to do. Few things to do this morning, then with luck, I can leave on the falling tide.

_Currently at 31 09 59 N 81 24 53 W_


----------



## PBzeer

Well, just got boarded by the CG as I was heading out. Though somewhat time consuming, it was a fairly painless experience. No complaints from me about the CG.


----------



## camaraderie

I guess they got my tip!!


----------



## PBzeer

They went for the next boat they saw after me. Plus, it was partly training for two of them (3 came aboard). HHI tomorrow morning. Look out Hawg!


----------



## NautiG

John,

How about some training for those of us who will be going through those same waters in a few days and have never been boarded. What's it like? Is there anything in particular I should make sure to have? I did this online safety quiz, and the boat passed. I have yet to have a current Courtesy Examination done though.

I saw the first Coast Guard RIB I've seen in awhile today. I was anchored next to a larger Coast Guard boat in Jacksonville, FL last night. Also, the Coast Guard in Jacksonville has been broadcasting a pan-pan all morning about an activated 406 EPIRB at 30 24.0 West, 081 31.2 North.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

Just make sure you have all your safety gear in good shape, and your documentation. These guys were quite polite about the whole thing, and since I wasn't in a hurry anyway, didn't mind the inconvenience, since now I"m good for a year.


----------



## ebs001

The CG has been quite active in the Brunswick area. I have heard of a number of boats being boarded by the CG in this area and as PB mentioned it appears that it is training for new recruits. I had my boat inspected last fall by a fellow from the local USPS and got my decal through him. Also as PB mentioned it's quite painless and you now have the assurance that your safety equipement is in order. To my way of thinking this is a good idea.


----------



## PBzeer

Coming in to Port Royal Sound .... in the dark and fog. Thank goodness for chart software! Forecast didn't mention fog, and said winds would clock to east and then southeast overnight, which of course they didn't. Nope, stayed right on my nose. Could have made good time to Bermuda, or back down south


----------



## xort

John
I read elsewhere (http://www.sailnet.com/forums/living-aboard/42004-georgia-livaboards-org.html) that Ga is now enforcing their livaboard ban. $10,000/day fine!!! Hope you have some documentation as to when you entered Ga. You have 30 days to get out!


----------



## PBzeer

I'm now in South Carolina, so no problem. It's no wonder I usually go offshore and skip GA entirely.

Been running half speed so as not to get inside too early. Coming up on the mark in front of the ranges, where I'll turn NW, up to Skull Creek.


----------



## sailortjk1

Have a fun time with the HOG!
Make sure you get lots of pics.


----------



## PBzeer

Quarter till 9 and I'm still wandering around in the fog (no, not my normal brain fog, the real thing). I'll probably stay the weekend, so should get a chance to get some photos.


----------



## sailingdog

Xort-

The ban is for 30 days in a year...but isn't being enforced on transients from what was said in the other thread...


----------



## eherlihy

PB,

Thank you for keeping this log. For someone like me, who dreams of oneday being able to follow in your wake, this is fascinating, helpful and encouraging! 

While I can relate to how you feel in your earlier posts about wanting to share it with someone, I believe that you will only find someone if you are doing that which makes you happy. You will meet them when you least expect it. (speaking from experience here)

- Ed


----------



## PBzeer

I'm glad it's something that many of you find interesting. I hope it can be a means of encouragement, and illustrations of mistakes that can help others.

Ed - I've got all the time in the world 

_Currently at 32 14 23 N 81 40 44 W _


----------



## sailingdog

Are you sure about that Lat/Long. According to *Google Maps*...that puts you on dry land quite nicely...on Interstate 16, about 30 miles west of Savannah, GA.


----------



## PBzeer

Sheessshhh, that's why you aren't supposed to do things when you're tired ...... 32 14 23 N 80 44 40 W


----------



## TSOJOURNER

John

Just got caught up on your travels. Thanks for keep us posted.

TB

Nice shot of the Providence alongside that sub.


----------



## xort

PBzeer said:


> Quarter till 9 and I'm still wandering around in the fog (no, not my normal brain fog, the real thing). I'll probably stay the weekend, so should get a chance to get some photos.


PBlaster
Are you sailnetting while driving?
What mode of internet connection are you using? How fast is it?
I think you mentioned you are using Verizon or ATT but I can't remember.
Thanks for the updates, we're about 2 years behind you.
Ed


----------



## sailingdog

Watch out for that ferry.  At first, I thought you had given up Aria and gotten an RV like our illustrious moderator is planning on doing. 


PBzeer said:


> Sheessshhh, that's why you aren't supposed to do things when you're tired ...... 32 14 23 N 80 44 40 W


----------



## PBzeer

xort - yes, I can connect, with Verizon, while underway.

Dawg - I come in at Port Royal Sound, the "other" part of Hilton Head


----------



## PBzeer

If conditions are favorable, will be going out with da Hawg and family for some sailing today, with a cookout this evening. Be nice to be able to sail with the wind, instead of against it for a change.


----------



## sailhog

Hooked up with PB today and had a fantastic time... Here's a video and a pic:










The picture below is PB and my little ones at Ft. Mitchell here on HHI. During the Civil War it shelled Confederate boats trying to slip up and down Skull Creek, which divides HHI from the mainland.


----------



## sailhog

The kids loved Captain John... He's a fun guy who loves children, and they could really sense that -- although that sentiment isn't necessarily captured in the photo in the above post...


----------



## PBzeer

They are fun to have on the boat, and even Izzie got friendly this time around. Makes me wish I'd stopped in on the way south. Oh yeah, da Hawg ain't a bad sort either and is either a real father, or played a very good one on TV


----------



## Stillraining

Cute kids Hog...Great to see so may Sailneters getting to meet one another this season already..So where was the sailing vid??

PS...Glad Im not the ony Sailneter short of words...


----------



## sailhog

Still,
It's in the link above the photo.


----------



## Stillraining

I thought you went sailin with him...


----------



## PBzeer

No, we didn't go out. Too many other things going on. Not to mention, it would have been dicey getting the boat in and out the direction the wind was blowing.


----------



## PBzeer

Here's Papa Sailhog with his girls.


----------



## bubb2

Look at that grin, now there's a proud Papa!


----------



## xort

Robin Williams!!!


----------



## sailhog

Does that picture make my thighs look fat?


----------



## bubb2

just your arse!


----------



## Freesail99

Great fun guys, and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## PBzeer

bubb, that's his FACE! Just 'cause he talks out of it, doesn't make his butt!


----------



## bubb2

I didn't mean that way, but I got a wife who asks if her outfit makes her but look fat. How do you answer that one? I was just poking fun!


----------



## PBzeer

And here's one without either of the two ugly guys.


----------



## sailhog

I don't mean to sound obsessed with my looks, but does that shirt really work with the shorts? I'm thinking that if the shorts were more of a chartreusse or a teal it wouldn't clash so much with the blue of the shirt... Then again, I can't say for sure... What do you guys think?


----------



## PBzeer

Go with the contrast. It's your accessorizing that's the problem (G).


----------



## sailhog

John,
So far your judgment has been impeccable. The blue eyeshadow you urged me not to wear yesterday was indeed a mistake. As my wife said, "It makes me want to vomit."


----------



## PBzeer

Well, it was a great weekend here at Hilton Head Island. It was a genuine pleasure to meet up with Sailhog and family once again. I look forward to returning when I head south.

This morning, it's off to Beaufort, SC, the start of a 3 day run to Charleston, that can be done in one day offshore. Trying to slow the pace a bit though. Haven't decided yet whether I'll stay inside to Beaufort/Moorehead City yet. If I do, I don't particularly look forward to the long slog up the Cape Fear River. So, if the wind is favorable (yeah, right) I may head out at Georgetown.

Once again, thanks to Hawg for the hospitality. It was much appreciated.


----------



## NautiG

John,

I'm anchored just north of the bridge on Skull creek. Wave as you go by. I'm waiting for slack tide to cross Port Royal sound (weigh anchor around 10am). I haven't decided whether I'll spend the night in Beaufort, or not. I'm running low on supplies, have lots of dirty laundry and could use a shower.

We'll see which way the wind is blowing and tide flowing when I get to Beaufort.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

I'm taking a slip at Beaufort for tonight. I was north of you, at the little marina before Skull Creek Marina, courtesy of Sailhog. We'll see ya if you stop at Beaufort.


----------



## sailhog

John,
The girls and I had a great time with you. Evey and Georgia couldn't stop talking about you and your boat last night. They really loved hanging out.

Today is turning out to be a nicer day that I thought... Be sure to take a walk along the riverfront when you get to Beaufort. The antebellum homes there are spectacular.
Fair winds, and keep everyone updated.


----------



## PBzeer

Made it to Beaufort, fueled and tied up by 1145. I'll soon head out for a walk and maybe some lunch.

Glad the girls enjoyed themselves, and it was nice to spend some time talking a bit more than my last trip through. Certainly well worth the stopover.


----------



## TrueBlue

PBzeer said:


> Made it to Beaufort, fueled and tied up by *1145*.


Better synchronize your watch with the internet server John . . . you made this post at 11:28, EST.


----------



## PBzeer

Oops, meant 1045. Looked at the clock and saw 11, DUH!

That's two mistakes this month already. Wayyyyyyyyyy over my limit


----------



## NautiG

Thanks John for taking me to the grocery store in the marina courtesy car.

I'm waiting for the bridge to start opening again at 6pm. Tide should be pretty slack then too. I'm not a big fan of the Beaufort anchorage or going through the bridge when the tide is running. Last time I was in in the anchorage, I wrapped the anchor line around a centerboard and bent the anchor.

I'm going to spend the night in a little anchorage just north of the bridge. I talked to some other folks at the dinghy dock who are also making a two day trip to Charleston. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good weather so we can peak out into the ocean at Charleston.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## Stillraining

John...I was sitting in one of my machines this morning loading rockery rock when a hydraulic hose blew squirting nice warm oil all over me...For some reason the thought of you slipping up the east coast in warm sunny weather instantly came to mind...Thanks a lot you turkey.. Just thought you might want to know that...and how lucky some of us think you are to be *HAVING TO * battle that head wind....Thanks again for letting us come with you..

NautiG...Will you be playing leap frog with John all the way up?...Whats your destination?...

PS...Keep thoes GE cordances coming...( I gave up on the charts )


----------



## PBzeer

Sun? What sun? Is that that big yellow ball that comes up in the morning and then disappears? No need to feel envious, there ain't been no stinking sun lately.

_Currently at 32 25 47 N 80 40 28 W_


----------



## PBzeer

Early start this morning. It's be at the bridge by 7, or wait until 9, so I need to get going by 6:30. Charleston's too far to make in a day, so I'll take an easy day and go halfway or so. Calling for high winds out of the north today and there's suppose to be a creek with good protection, so we'll see how that goes.

Weather permitting, tomorrow night will be at the mouth of Charleston Harbor, then outside for an overnight to Masonboro Inlet and Wrightsville Beach.


----------



## ReverendMike

Thanks for taking us with you on your trip! I enjoy the updates and think it's really great how many Sailneters are actually meeting up face-to-face. Worth the price of membership...


----------



## camaraderie

Hey Beez...where ya planning to drop the hook tonight? Set it well...strong reversing currents. 
Take a look at your tide tables before heading though Elliot Cut tomorrow. I don't think you've been through there before but the current is WICKED. You can find yourself going backwards at full throttle in a smaller boat...and I've been at 14kts. over the ground with the current! 
Good decision to stay inside today and tomorrow!


----------



## PBzeer

Tucking in at Tom Point Creek. Been a nasty day with high winds and running against tide and current. Last 15 mi took longer than the first 25. Hoping to anchor off the Charleston Harbor entrance tomorrow, then an overnight to Masonboro Inlet.

_Currently at 32 38 52 N 80 17 08 W_


----------



## Freesail99

John, which anchor are you using ?

Thanks


----------



## camaraderie

Out of the north through Thursday beez...Cold and nasty up here...go slowly!


----------



## PBzeer

25 lb CQR Free.


----------



## ebs001

Hey PB, sped past you, yesterday, doing about 60 knots. Yeah, we were driving up I-95. Spent our first night on land since November 2, 2007. We didn't sleep too well because it takes time to get used to not being gently rocked to sleep listening to the wind through the rigging. Watched some mindless TV for the first time in 5 1/2 months as well. Don't get north too quickly it's cold up here. Tomorrow should be back in Ottawa for six months before returning back to the boat. Hopefully our paths will cross again. Enjoy your summer and we'll be following your adventures here.


----------



## PBzeer

Scott on Split Decision went on past me last night, I quit at 1345, but I caught up with him this morning. In Charleston Harbor right now, going out to the entrance, to see if I can anchor there. Make for an easy start for going offshore up to Wrightsville Beach.

Zipped right through Elliot's Cut on a falling tide, but then had to wait 20 minutes for the bridge.

It's plenty cold enough here. Cabin was 52 this morning, and it's only 59, right now.


----------



## NautiG

Pic of John passing me at about mile 480. I was up very early this morning trying to catch up to him and get to Charleston. I'm spending the night in the Elliot Cut. I'll go through the bridge, get gas and ride the falling tide out into the ocean tomorrow morning. Hopefully John and I will have some good weather the next couple days for a trip up the coast.

John, do you have a picture of me and my boat?

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

I went on up the ditch, and will go out at Georgetown tomorrow. Will post photo later.

_Currently at 32 49 42 N 79 45 18 W (Dewees Creek, SC)_


----------



## PBzeer

Here's a shot of Scott and one of his boat.


----------



## NautiG

John, I pulled that fender up as soon as I saw your post. Could you post or send me the pic of me waving uncropped? I'd really like to have it.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## TrueBlue

Scott, you're dressed like you're sailing up in Maine - winter cap, hooded insulated jacket, gloves.

I went to work in a short sleeved polo-shirt today, no jacket. How cold IS it down there?


----------



## NautiG

I started out very early and it was cold and windy. It's amazing how cold it is when you are exposed to the weather. I never got warm on the trip to Charleston. I'm now anchored in a tight spot in shorts and t-shirt.

The weather looks favorable to go offshore for a couple days. I'm looking forward to working on my tan.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
Captain's Blog


----------



## PBzeer

Sorry Scott, that's the way it came out. I meant to tell ya about the fender, and forgot. I zipped through Elliot's Cut with the falling tide and hit 9.8 knots on the GPS.

Yes TB, it is definitely chilly down here. I was in fleece sweatpants under my bibs, fleece sweatshirt under a fleece jacket, fleece gloves and wool socks. 15-20 w/gusts out of the north will do that


----------



## PBzeer

Got to Windyh Bay by 1500 and decided to stay inside and take pictures from here to Wrightsville Beach. Hopefully, I won't be coming this way again. Couple more hours till I drop the hook, AND .... I'm finally in shorts and t-shirt!


----------



## PBzeer

Dropped the hook at 1700 at Butler Island. Could have gone a little further, but this seems like a nice spot, and puts Calabash Creek in reach tomorrow. Then, Wrightsville Beach and offshore to Beaufort. Probably spend the night at the Cape Lookout Bight, then either go into Morehead City and take a slip, or on up to Oriental. Depends on the supply situation. Almost feels like coming home, getting back to North Carolina.

Once I take a slip, I'll put together a video of the "Low Country". Processing takes too long to do it on battery.

_Currently at 33 25 27 N 79 12 33 W_


----------



## tdw

Drop by regularly for an update. Thanks for this PB. Sailing simply but having a good time nonetheless, or maybe because of. Credit to you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

You may already be too far north for this, but...
Thoroughfare Creek is one of the finest anchorages in your area. You can proceed fairly far up the creek and anchor in front of the sand bluff, as desc. in Skipper Bob. This is a parkland and you can walk ashore. Good holding altho' creek current reverses 180. SV Restless departs Charleston on 5/1, so we'll be a little behind you. Planning to do the Dismal?


----------



## PBzeer

I thought about using Thoroughfare Creek, but wanted an early night. Made Calabash Creek easily, the next day, and then went on out the Little River Inlet to Beaufort Inlet (which I am approaching now).


----------



## camaraderie

Welcome back to NC Beez...looks like you are getting in just in front of a bit of rough seas!


----------



## PBzeer

That was my thought yesterday. I saw a bunch of large vessels come in at Little River, the spot I wanted to anchor had a dredge in it, and the forecast was doable, so out I went.

Spending tonight at the Beaufort Docks for a good nights sleep and hot shower. Wish there was something I could give the boat, she's done great this whole trip.


----------



## PBzeer

Thanks cam, it's nice being back here. Be heading up your way before long.


----------



## PBzeer

Time now, to take it easy and spend some time in NC before heading up to Annapolis for the meet-up in June. 950 statue miles by the ICW, it's hard to imagine, I've driven farther than that in ONE day! The thing about it though, is making each trip different. Not just where you go, but the pace as well. For me, I find it too easy to get caught up in going from point to point.

But, life is good. And while there are things I'd do different, there's nothing that would really change much by doing so. Just smarter, or more useful things, that I could have done.

Anyway, this ends the trip north, as I think Annapolis is all the further I'll go this year (or possibly the head of the Chessie). Thanks to all for tagging along, and a special thanks to ebs and da hawg for their kind and generous help.

_Currently at 34 42 59 N 76 39 58 W_


----------



## Cruiserwannabe

Wow this will feel like the end of the trip for so many of us that look forward to your daily updates and are living the dream thru you.
I was not sure where your adventure was going but was hoping that you were going to eventually end up in the northeast,I would like the op to meet you and buy you lunch,hopefully someday.
The wife said to me the other day why dont we take next week off and spend it down on Ocracoke Island...damn spiffy idea but as I started to try and put it together it just wouldnt work out that quick,animals,boss's money,rental house etc.. too bad but we will make this summer sometime.
Hope you enjoy your time in NC,will you meet up with Cam at some point?
thanks for the trip


----------



## PBzeer

I'll probably get up Northeast next summer, heck, I might still this summer. There is no set plan. I'll probably come back to Carolina though after the Annapolis meet-up, and work for the summer to build up the cruising kitty a bit. New Bern looks most likely, but I'll be wandering about, checking other places as well.


----------



## chef2sail

PB...been following your adventure every day. Are you comming to our Sailnet raft up on Jume 14/15 in Rock Creek? Thats just north of Annapolis about 25 miles or so. We have a basin here which would hold up to 50 boats anchored as well as slips available at the club. There looks to be close to 20 boats so far comming. Check out the Chesapeake Forum for more information or PM me.

Dave


----------



## Freesail99

I may even come to that raft up in June. It be great to meet many of you.


----------



## PBzeer

chef - yes, that's the plan. Been following the thread and unless there is a change of plans (always possible, since there is no plan), I intend to come up. In fact, I'm leaving myself enough time to sail only on the Chessie, despite the fact the wind ALWAYS blows from the direction I'm heading


----------



## chef2sail

Thats great. Would like to meet both of you. There are only plans to have use of the pavillion area of my club which has 20 picnic tables, barb-b-q areas and its covered. Some of the gang is anchoring...others are taking slips, which I will need to knw if you are so I can reserve them for you.

This time of year and in the fall we do get good wind blowing from the NW on the passage of fronts so the direction isnt always SW on the Chesapeake..lol

Dave


----------



## TSOJOURNER

PB,
What sort of work will you do to make the dough? We need a good skilled hand at our marina and money would be good for a "consultant" I'd bet. Nice small marina mid-ChesBay, 10 miles north of Annapolis. Do it yourself marina and real good folks running it!


----------



## PBzeer

Bardo - I basically do anything that pays enough for the effort. While there are things I don't know how to do, there are far more that I do know how to do. So if they still need someone by mid-June, let me know.


----------

